# Vinyl Siding Corner Post Obstruction



## JDPagel (Apr 16, 2010)

I am planning a residing effort for my home. Most of my exterior is pretty straight forward for installation, except around my two from porches. The fascia on each of them bump up almost flush with the corners of my home and im not sure how to handle that regarding the installation of the OS corner post.

Im hoping someone can tell me if I just notch out the corner post where the porch fascia and roof line is or if I terminate the corner post at the porch eve, install J-channel at the edge of the fascia board then continue the corner post at the porch roofline up the remainder of the corner.

As part of this residing project i will be installing aluminum soffit and fascia to the porches if that has any impact on a recommendation.

Attached are a few pics of what Im talking about.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah that's a tuff detail sometimes,if you strip the shakes you will get the corner to be where its supposed to be,and get a ''better'' job in the process

other than that,notch the corner around the fascia and end it under the gutter


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

All I can add is to first do your notch in a scrap piece of corner so your dialed in when cutting the real one.


----------



## JDPagel (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info and recommendation. I'll give it a whirl when I kick off the project in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

hard to tell but it looks like that is a trim pc directly below the gutter,if it is i would pull it off


----------

